# Knitting Pattern Hat in Lacy Branches Stitch for a Lady- free till Jan30



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I hope you will like my new lacy hat for a lady. The pattern is available in my Ravelry shop for free till Jan30.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-in-lacy-branches-stitch-for-a-lady

Have a great weekend! 

Elena


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

pretty thank you 
i like your avatar hat


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love it!!! You are so generous, thank you!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

You are welcome, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

sweet, sweet, sweet!! Thank you so much! Absolutely love this hat!! well, all of them... and the baby stuff is so cute too. I can spend hours on your site and look and look and look.... 
thank you so much! this one is awesome!
big hug :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So cute. Thank you.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very pretty, will make a lovely hat for my DIL. Thank you


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

How very generous you are!! My knitting group at our local library knits chemo caps for Ovarian cancer patients. This is the perfect pattern for that. Thanks. Joyce


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks so much!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Love the hat and thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thank you love the hat . &#128512;


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this great pattern, Elena, I do appreciate it.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you, lovely hat.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you for your beautiful hat pattern. Will make one for my best friend who has lost her hair from chemo treatments for bone cancer. Another opportunity to brighten her day. Thank you!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So pretty, thanks.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Very pretty!! Thanks for sharing!! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Another pretty hat! Thanks so much!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Very pretty hat! Thank you.


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for your pattern. I love your patterns and made several of them already.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you! I just downloaded this beauty. BTW, I just finished knitting another one of your hats. Your patterns are so easy to understand and well written. Thank you!!!! ;0)


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

very nice and thank you very much


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

So pretty, thank you!!


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely.....thank you !


----------



## FWBknitter (Dec 28, 2013)

Thaks for the pattern will make a lovely chemo hat


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much...truly appreciate your designs...they are lovely!!!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful piece-just downloaded the pattern-very clearly written instructions. Thank you.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

TY for sharing this! In all this cold weather were having, I realized I've never knit myself a hat. This is going to be THE ONE!!!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you- very pretty! Happy New Year. Sweet little boy!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you Elena!


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you very much. Beautiful design. So nice of you to offer this to your KP friends. I've downloaded the pattern and will be making it soon.
My sincere appreciation.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

You're so kind. Thanks for the lovely pattern.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you, downloaded...
Have. Greet day!
Louise


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Lovely hat. thanks so much.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yet again Elena you have gifted us with another of your lovely hat patterns ! 
Thank you so much !


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

Very pretty. I have been admiring the picture you have by your name (avatar) for some time. Can you tell me if this pattern is available? Is it for a toddler? Thank you in advance. Janet


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is the avatar pattern that I found on Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rolled-brim-hat-with-a-flower


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I hope you will like my new lacy hat for a lady. The pattern is available in my Ravelry shop for free till Jan30.
> 
> ...


Thanks Elena! <3


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you very much for the lovely hat pattern, greatly appreciated.


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a fan! I always love your hats.
Thanks again,
Maggie


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you. I have just finished a knitting project and This may be my next. It's very feminine.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your comments, Everybody! You know I always enjoy reading them. Have fun with the pattern!
Elena


----------



## Lovehandles (Apr 24, 2013)

I just love your hats....right along w my sock passion. Now if I could just get them both do e at the same time. You have a wo derful eye for design. Thank you again.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another cute hat, thank you for letting us know about the pattern.
I always look forward to seeing your new designs.


----------



## dlknit (Dec 27, 2013)

standsalonewolf said:


> pretty thank you
> i like your avatar hat


Me too!


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you again for sharing your patterns. Looking forward to making this hat.


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you. It's very nice


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful hat! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I hope you will like my new lacy hat for a lady. The pattern is available in my Ravelry shop for free till Jan30.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's in my library over on ravelry.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

standsalonewolf said:


> pretty thank you
> i like your avatar hat


You are right on. I hadn't noticed that. Two beautiful hats.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you so much. Very pretty!


----------



## grandee (Jan 8, 2014)

Thankyou so much for sharing this lovely hat pattern.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you. Downloaded the pattern. I am knitting chemo caps.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you, Elena. Very pretty.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 22, 2014)

thank you so much for sharing this gorgeous pattern!!! i am some sort of a beginner knitter and i will use it to practice my skill! i appreciate your generosity! <3


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I hope you will like my new lacy hat for a lady. The pattern is available in my Ravelry shop for free till Jan30.
> 
> ...


I found it!!!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I found it!!!!!


It's very pretty, WindingRoad, I like it in white, too!  Thank you so much for taking the time to post the picture, I appreciate it very much! :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> It's very pretty, WindingRoad, I like it in white, too!  Thank you so much for taking the time to post the picture, I appreciate it very much! :thumbup:


It was fun the only problem was I couldn't find ( too many WIP) a long cable needle so I had to revert to those dreaded DPN's. LOL like riding a bike. When I was a kid the first thing the nuns taught me to make was mittens with DPN's. I learn the knit and purl that way. I've never made a dishcloth. I've never swatched either. OMG don't tell the Knitting people that. I'll be thrown off the forum.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> It's very pretty, WindingRoad, I like it in white, too!  Thank you so much for taking the time to post the picture, I appreciate it very much! :thumbup:


Thank you for the pattern. Very concise and easy to follow. I like that you wrote knit for every knit row instead of knit rows 1,3,5, etc. The decreases look nice too. I got down to 36 stitches on a 16" circ before I had to use DPN's. See my other post for the excuse. LOL


----------

